# Ecotech Radion XR30w Gen 3 LED - Box Open



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

I think many of you have heard or read about the recent release of the new Ecotech Radion Generation 3. I got my hands on one and wanted to share some information and photos with you.

From what I have heard the G3 is more of a face lift to the G1/G2. The buttons are now illuminated soft touch push buttons from capacitive touch sensitive. The fan cover is molded into the fixture and IP-rated waterproof.

Apparently yellow LEDs have been removed and replaced with indigo and ultraviolet LEDs to expand the spectrum. I believe this LED cluster is similar to the G2 Pro. There are 38 energy efficient LEDs

*Box Contents Includes:*
Radion Light Fixture
Power Supply
Power Cable
Quick Start Guide
2m USB Cable
Microfiber Cloth
Eyelet Mounts

Mounting options are sold separately.

*Sofware Features Notes:*
Wireless RF Integration with VorTech Pumps
USB Connectivity
Web-based Computer Configuration
Mac and PC Compatibility
Easy Import and Export of Saved Modes
Programmable Light Period
Acclimate Mode
Travelling Sunrise and Sunset
Compatible with ReefLink and Mobile App


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice. Would love to see how its doing in a few months. Keep us posted please


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

so really, its a pro for more money?


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

I got the pros I still have not opened them up. They r going on my next project. Also I have the gen 2 Radions. That I will be upgrading to gen 3.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

CRJ said:


> so really, its a pro for more money?


No. Before generation 3s were released the generation 2 Pros cost more. With the release of the G3, I found G2 Pros to come down in price and almost match the G3 but not cheaper (depends on vendor). This is typical for vendors to do for stock movement.

Eventually, all G2/G2Pros will be sold out so it's a good time to buy if you like the G2s.

(Vendors are welcome to correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Here is a video glimpse of the presets through a camera's lens. The camera does not capture the true eyes view of the UV and Indigo. You will see that when you get to the Deep Blue preset.






I hope you like the video.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice! That company makes some nice stuff! If my ecoxotic DIY job works in sure those will be amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

